
10 Future Web Trends - dawie
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/10_future_web_trends.php
======
davidw
I'm sort of suspicious of the "semantic web" stuff. On the surface, it looks
good, but there are some architecture astronaut type people that I've seen
involved and who I don't trust to "make something I want". Maybe it won't be
this huge thing that takes everything by storm, but will find some niches
where it's really that much better than what we've got now... What do you guys
think?

~~~
bct
The list was crap, but the semantic web isn't. It's really just the idea of
putting machine-readable data on the web, which isn't a particularly crazy
idea.

It doesn't even need any new tech; you could do the semantic web with XML,
microformats, JSON or any structured data format. RDF, SPARQL, etc. just make
the job (a lot) easier.

The only problem the semantic web has is that everybody seems to think it's
this crazy complex concept. I'd love to know where the marketing screwed up.

~~~
corentin
Probably the fact that the marketing really is: "add truckloads of markup to
everything you write using this bunch of over-engineered standards and,
magic!, you have the semantic web".

I guess that if you want to see this semantic web happen, they should focus
their marketing efforts on website designers (as opposed to content
producers). Most web designers are willing to drink any Kool-Aid you feed
them.

~~~
bct
> add truckloads of markup to everything you write

It worked for RSS.

What's over-engineered about it? RDF is elegant in its simplicity.

------
lkozma
Reminds me of those 'the house of tommorrow' cartoons they made in the 60s.

------
tzury
Those all are current trends, not _future_

